# A brag on my daughter



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

My daughter got a citizenship scholarship. It was only $1,000 but one of the cool things is that they flew her to Honolulu on Oahu for the day. She got a special recognition lunch and listened to a guest speaker.

We're so proud. She also got ALL her tuition paid for college for 4 years. She still need scholarships for room/board/books but tuition takes a major burden off her.

She's also graduating a year early, and valedictorian. Did I mention I was proud?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is just wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations Laurie! Dayna you did a great job raising such a great kid!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That is AWESOME!! Congrats to her!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats to her and to you! Awesome work the both of you. Not only smart, but beautiful to boot!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. We are so proud of her.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

That is wonderful!! Congratulations!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!!I'm going to graduate a half year early I think. Taking lots of summer school classes. What does she want to major in?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's majoring in microbiology, pre med.

She's really stressing about her graduation speech right now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is Awesome, congrats.


----------

